# [SOLVED] blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

Hie

I have encountered a problem on my computer that reads:-
A problem has been detected and the windows has shutdown to prevent damage to your copmuter

*Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

if this is the first time you have seen this stop error screen restart your computer. If this screen appear again folloe this steps.



technical Information ***Stop 0x000000Ed(0x82793E30,0xc000032,0x00000000,0x00000000)

There is no new hardware or software installed, i have tryed to restart but to no avail, I also tryed to reboot then safe mode but the this error screen appears.

I have remove the CMOS battery and replace it again but nothing happens. please assist me to recrify this problem


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

Go and check on Microsoft site http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297185 you should solve this problem with their help.
I personally had the same problem, my graphic card drivers was corrupted. I had to boot into safe mode and do the chkdsk /r thing... Anyways, it is all explained there...


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

Hi mchiunda and welcome to TSF,

Did you reseat the HD cables when you were resetting the BIOS battery? Also, reseat the small master/slave jumper on the back of the drive. 
Look in the BIOS settings and make sure the harddrive is seen there. 
If you have the Windows Setup CD, you can use it to go to the Recovery Console and run chkdsk /r to try a repair on the harddrive.

Let us know how it goes.
Mack1


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

i have reseat the HD cables and drive jumper to no avail.

I have entered the recovery console. how do i run the chkdsk command. i have type it but its reported as a bad command


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

may want to check grammar and spacing...there is a space after chkdsk.


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

now 60%

chkdsk is performing additional checking or recovery...


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

thank now working!!!!!

Be blessed


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

Well done . . You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: blue screen Unmountable_Boot_Volume*

Well done m8, and remember this problem because this is a common problem


----------

